# difference in dbx EQs?



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Dose anyone have an opinion on the differences between the dbx 2231 and the IEQ-31? I am replacing a JBL URI 5549A that was moistened by a recent flood in my studio.


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

The IEQ has a bunch of stuff that no one needs. I've read complaints about noise and reliability. I'd get a parametric EQ instead, as you can do a much more accurate job than with a 1/3 octave.


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

TimmyP said:


> The IEQ has a bunch of stuff that no one needs. I've read complaints about noise and reliability. I'd get a parametric EQ instead, as you can do a much more accurate job than with a 1/3 octave.


Thanks for the reply, 
My insurance company is replacing a JBL URI 31 band and to get it replaced it needs to like for like. At least they recommended the 2031 DBX not the 1031. Most of my EQ work is done in a DAW now so whatever I get wont see a lot of use. Maybe in a monitor mix or something. Don't play live that much anymore.

What kind of stuff dose the IEQ have that the 2031 doesn't? What parametric would you recommend? Something multichannel maybe.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Shoot, if insurance is buying, get a Klark 360 or 370, or perhaps a BSS 966!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Shoot, if insurance is buying, get a Klark 360 or 370, or perhaps a BSS 966!
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Well when I added it all up today I found out my loss was well past my coverage for this incodent. So I'll get a check and now it's my money again. Not near as much fun..:foottap: As it stands now I may just skip the EQ. Don't really need it.


----------

